

The Online Life of Elliot Rodger - sizzle
http://newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/05/the-online-life-of-elliot-rodger.html

======
biff
I think Park Dietz hits on an important point, one which the writer may not
entirely buy into, but I do.

Tragedy after tragedy veers into "discussions" about gun control, violent
videogames, violent music, violent movies, and lately, misogyny. This is not
to be dismissive of those topics, but it's frustrating to realize the common
element is mental illness and watch, yet again, that particular topic become
eclipsed by the issue of the day in the national media.

